
Ask HN: Why Ruby not preinstalled in GNU/Linux distribution? - merbot
I was learning ruby recently. When installing ruby via its version manager, I realized that Python or Perl usually preinstalled in GNU&#x2F;Linux distribution. Why ruby not preinstalled in GNU&#x2F;Linux distribution?
======
tachyons
Because many of the default CLI and GUI tools in Gnu/Linux are written in
Python. So including Python interpreter is necessary.

